
Fireworks complaints are way up in U.S. cities - tekdude
https://slate.com/business/2020/06/fireworks-complaints-are-way-up-in-boston-nyc-cities.html
======
kylecazar
I've been hearing them on random weekdays here in suburban Connecticut.

It's ultimately just a nuisance to me, nothing I'd complain about formally
(everyone is trying to have some fun these days, I get that). But I doubt
those people have a nervous dog.

